# 8 year anniversary!



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Today marks the 8 year anniversary of this Gibson SG being for sale for $999 FIRM. 

Just a reminder to each and everyone one of us to never back down! I for one will be sad when this ad disappears. Because I will know that time itself has come to an end. This listing has become one of the only symbols of continuity in my life and I have learned to take comfort in seeing this listing. It’s become like an old friend.

God bless you Don for the years of resolve and determination, showing all of us that we too can stand firm and follow our dreams. 

I for one will actually be buying this guitar if I ever win the lottery simply to meet the man behind the listing. And I will bug his house just to hear him walk into the kitchen after I leave and say “YOU SEE JANEEN!!! BACK IN 2014 when Best Buy launched these out of the door for $250 and I told you that I could flip this for just below it’s L&M retail value… I FUDGING TOLD YOU I COULD DO IT!! Even when it looked like all of the odds were against me.. and you said that I could never do it.. FUDGE YOU!!! And FUDGE EVERYONE!! WOOO!!”









gibson sg '50s tribute sunburst, USA, its new, great gift | Guitars | Barrie | Kijiji


its at non current / brand new / 2013 gibson's SG '50s tribute electric guitar / sunburst, I bought it brand new, it's still brand new / it has never been played / still in the OEM Box / made in the USA / represents the look, feel, and tone of the set-neck, double-cutaway solid body as it would...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

LOL these guys are certain dogged breed (nice pun there) that just will not hear logic (must get MY price, what i paid for it, whats really worth, my money out of it....) and stick to their pricing scheme and relentless daily posting agenda for years...I recall the guy selling the Gibson Sonex for over year(s) at the same price and never lowering it. Every day that ad appeared like a bad rash. Thank god its gone and now I can sleep.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is my favorite - guy updates his ad no less than three times a day, price has ranged between $1300 (yesterday) and $1700 last week. For months and months and months.

Gibson Les Paul USA 2009 | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

“It carries a pair of screaming P-90 pickups”…I wonder how he would know that if it’s “_never played”…_


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Peel Ferrari said:


> LOL these guys are certain dogged breed (nice pun there) that just will not hear logic (must get MY price, what i paid for it, whats really worth, my money out of it....) and stick to their pricing scheme and relentless daily posting agenda for years...I recall the guy selling the Gibson Sonex for over year(s) at the same price and never lowering it. Every day that ad appeared like a bad rash. Thank god its gone and now I can sleep.


I honestly love stubborn will.
I think it was the highlight of my childhood watching my grandfather argue with other men over things of this nature.

It provides me with a sense of peace knowing that I’m from a culture that will go to their grave without compromising lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Why do these idiots insist on posting "Gibson USA" when there is no such thing as a Gibson made outside of the USA?


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I honestly love stubborn will.
> I think it was the highlight of my childhood watching my grandfather argue with other men over things of this nature.
> 
> It provides me with a sense of peace knowing that I’m from a culture that will go to their grave without compromising lol


in strange way i get that


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

colchar said:


> Why do these idiots insist on posting "Gibson USA" when there is no such thing as a Gibson made outside of the USA?


I think selling this kind of guitar is going to be reliant on a novice player wanting a “US made” guitar. I don’t know if it was exclusive to Barrie’s Best Buy, but we had a dedicate mini music store in our location and they were launching these and American deluxe strats for about 70% off at the time. I got my first US made strat from there for $999 and they were selling for $2,599 at L&M at the time.

I know that these SG’s were going for $250 or $299 for about 8 months. I also don’t blame someone for capitalizing on that sale. But I am damn impressed at how diligent this seller is lol.

People born during this sale are in second grade now lol.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> This is my favorite - guy updates his ad no less than three times a day, price has ranged between $1300 (yesterday) and $1700 last week. For months and months and months.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul USA 2009 | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji
> 
> ...


This seller has been doing this with all his guitars for maybe 2 years now maybe longer.. mostly Strats. Up and down prices, ad gets deleted then reappears daily.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> Today marks the 8 year anniversary of this Gibson SG being for sale for $999 FIRM.
> 
> Just a reminder to each and everyone one of us to never back down! I for one will be sad when this ad disappears. ......
> 
> ...


Is this the one that says "Prototype" on the back of the headstock? 
If, so, there were sellers trying to get more than this, might've been $1300US, for these on reverb a few years back.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Carved maple top?!?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Is this the one that says "Prototype" on the back of the headstock?
> If, so, there were sellers trying to get more than this, might've been $1300US, for these on reverb a few years back.


They ALL say prototype if it's the model I'm thinking of. Part of the spec.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> a novice player wanting a “US made” guitar


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that I had one of these, they were blowing them out for $399 at BB.

That guys profile is only six years old, the guitar is eight though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 373472


Let’s buy this Freedom Paul instead.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> They ALL say prototype if it's the model I'm thinking of. Part of the spec.


Yes that's what I meant.... the entire run did. But some sellers kept saying the prototype stamp was some sort of rare thing, even though they all got it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Yes that's what I meant.... the entire run did. But some sellers kept saying the prototype stamp was some sort of rare thing, even though they all got it.


I think that the "prototype" moniker was a tongue in cheek thing as there were no SGs in the '50s.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> I'm pretty sure that I had one of these, they were blowing them out for $399 at BB.
> 
> That guys profile is only six years old, the guitar is eight though.


Exact same couch and images from 8 years ago.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, there is someone that has been trying to sell a Hamer Slammer guitar here in Ottawa for years for $420. 

I admire their "stick-to-it-iveness" but wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not only is the guitar still for sale but apparently, it’s appreciating in value. From the ad…
“_Just reduced . was $1299.99 now $1199.99 firm ._”


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> Not only is the guitar still for sale but apparently, it’s appreciating in value. From the ad…
> “_Just reduced . was $1299.99 now $1199.99 firm ._”
> View attachment 400644


I spent my 20’s watching this guitar not be sold.
I remember the day that these were sold in Barrie at Best Buy for $249.99 and I went to the store to check it out.

I played it for a bit and said “that’s a little steep for what this is”. A week later I saw this listed for $750.

I will buy this guitar in 10 years from whomever he leaves it to in his will and I will relist it using these pictures for 27x the value just to keep the dream alive.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one of these in cherry. It is actually a pretty good guitar. Just very little time spent on the nitro finish, 24 frets, no pick guard, and sourcing a proper guard is costly. It is an oddball, 2013 year only, bare bones Gibson with a fatter neck. Some are claiming a two year run, but I have seen no evidence of that.

I don’t remember the blowout pricing being significantly lower than the $400 CDN range. I got mine for an oddball price of $318 plus tax. It was a return to my local Best Buy, marked down to clear. There was a fair amount of talk about these guitars and prices, even on this forum. I had to try it for that price. It is ugly but endearing, with a nicer fat neck and punchy P90’s that sound quite good. I don’t regret buying it. I actually sold all my other Gibson SG guitars and kept only this one. I have a 2018 Epiphone SG Pro with all the bling as my SG of choice, for as much as I play a SG with humbuckers. I got the Epiphone a month old with case for what a tank of gas might cost in a year or two.

Asking price on Reverb has been consistently high for the last couple of years. With todays inflation, actual dollar worth, and how many collectors are holding gear, it is worth significantly more than what they sold for at the dumping price. I forgot what the MSRP was in Canada and the USA.

I don’t fault the seller for having strong beliefs in absolute value. However, as everyone points out, it is, and will be a waiting game. Eventually his asking price, while it may seem high, might actually fit into someone’s thoughts, because of what a brand new low line Gibson costs.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have one of these in cherry. It is actually a pretty good guitar. Just very little time spent on the nitro finish, 24 frets, no pick guard, and sourcing a proper guard is costly. It is an oddball, 2013 year only, bare bones Gibson with a fatter neck. Some are claiming a two year run, but I have seen no evidence of that.
> 
> I don’t remember the blowout pricing being significantly lower than the $400 CDN range. I got mine for an oddball price of $318 plus tax. It was a return to my local Best Buy, marked down to clear. There was a fair amount of talk about these guitars and prices, even on this forum. I had to try it for that price. It is ugly but endearing, with a nicer fat neck and punchy P90’s that sound quite good. I don’t regret buying it. I actually sold all my other Gibson SG guitars and kept only this one. I have a 2018 Epiphone SG Pro with all the bling as my SG of choice, for as much as I play a SG with humbuckers. I got the Epiphone a month old with case for what a tank of gas might cost in a year or two.
> 
> ...


I had an SG Jr that was similar, I loved it. It was heritage red and had a really nice sized neck as well. I bought it from a guy trying to trade it in at L&M. They were offering him $285 and I offered him $350. This was about 4-5 years ago.

The reason I passed up on these 50’s tributes was that it would cost me a lot more than what I’d pay. I’d end up buying different pickups and tuners and a bridge and all of the non mandatory upgrades and then I’d be out all of that money when I were to sell it for $350 lol.

I wasn’t trying to ridicule the seller nor anyone who loves this guitar. There are a lot of really cool inexpensive guitars out there. But I don’t mind poking fun at someone trying to get rich off of a Best Buy sale and a temporary supply chain constraint.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bet he had an offer to buy it at $999 and thought "damn it, I underpriced it!" so he upped the price.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Always12AM said:


> Today marks the 8 year anniversary of this Gibson SG being for sale for $999 FIRM.
> 
> Just a reminder to each and everyone one of us to never back down! I for one will be sad when this ad disappears. Because I will know that time itself has come to an end. This listing has become one of the only symbols of continuity in my life and I have learned to take comfort in seeing this listing. It’s become like an old friend.
> 
> ...


This is still for sale, and he's raised the prices!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Always12AM said:


> I had an SG Jr that was similar, I loved it. It was heritage red and had a really nice sized neck as well. I bought it from a guy trying to trade it in at L&M. They were offering him $285 and I offered him $350. This was about 4-5 years ago.


I have gotten some seriously good deals in the parking lots of L&M. People get a disappointing trade offer, but want cash. They get an even lower offer, and leave. Usually they have plans to get some cash that day, so I offer the trade in value they gave them, in cash. I try not to insult people with a lowball offer, but matching the trade offer with cash seems fair to me.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Anybody ever offered something. Maybe that SG was sold a lonnng time ago and he's just playing you guys. Same old picture being recycled would make that believable. That'd be even funnier ...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

elburnando said:


> I have gotten some seriously good deals in the parking lots of L&M. People get a disappointing trade offer, but want cash. They get an even lower offer, and leave. Usually they have plans to get some cash that day, so I offer the trade in value they gave them, in cash. I try not to insult people with a lowball offer, but matching the trade offer with cash seems fair to me.


LOL ... so you're like those lawyers that stay on busy street corner in hope of making clients out of people that get hit by a car ? THAT is dedication to a cause.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

BGood said:


> LOL ... so you're like those lawyers that stay on busy street corner in hope of making clients out of people that get hit by a car ? THAT is dedication to a cause.


No, more like if I see someone walking away from the counter with the guitar they tried to sell. It's happened maybe 3 or 4 times in 20 years.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

elburnando said:


> No, more like if I see someone walking away from the counter with the guitar they tried to sell. It's happened maybe 3 or 4 times in 20 years.


I go to music stores maybe once every 2 to 10 years. Slim chance I'd see that occurrence. Good plan though


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

BGood said:


> I go to music stores maybe once every 2 to 10 years. Slim chance I'd see that occurrence. Good plan though


Really? I go to a couple different ones a week. More if I actually want to buy something(other than strings and picks) lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> Today marks the 8 year anniversary of this Gibson SG being for sale for $999 FIRM.
> 
> Just a reminder to each and everyone one of us to never back down! I for one will be sad when this ad disappears. Because I will know that time itself has come to an end. This listing has become one of the only symbols of continuity in my life and I have learned to take comfort in seeing this listing. It’s become like an old friend.
> 
> ...


Best post ever.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

elburnando said:


> Really? I go to a couple different ones a week. More if I actually want to buy something(other than strings and picks) lol


Closest one is more than an hour drive away. But the deers, fisher cats, bears and such, don't mind my amp dialed to 11.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

He says it's still in the OEM box and has never been played. That would concern me, as he's got no idea if there's any issues with it. Had he played it when new, he could have returned it if there were problems. I assume he's lying to make this sound like a time capsule type deal, as he clearly took it out of the box to take pics. At that price(and assuming he keeps adjusting it according to retail price) it'll be there until you do win the lotto.


----------

